# 210 Gallon 'Tembwe' Tank



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I was pretty active on this site a number of years back, and quickly got into cichlids, and then Tanganyikans. I think I owned and bread most common Tang species over a period of years (julies, neolamps, comps, cyps, shellies, etc) but the one I ever did own was the frontosa/Giberrosa. I was in love with those fish, but I fell in love with Zaire blues (a local guy had a wild caught colony) and would settle for nothing less. Sadly, I lacked the money for the fish, or the money or space for the proper tank. I put my plans on hold.

So here we are 8 or so years later. I got out of the hobby for heavy duty schooling, and now I am in a position to treat myself. I am not sure what tweaked me to the idea again, but I don't forget, and opportunity knocked on a 6ft 210 gallon tank and stand. It was a display model, and I got a pretty good deal on everything new. I also jumped on a colony of 12 WC Zaire Blue Tembwes from a Canadian importer.

I will post the story and tank build (now done).

I started by looking around for used vs new options for tanks and stands. At the end of the day, I opted to go new as I figured that if you go big, you should go safe. I did not want a "deal" that was moved 3-4 times and was getting fatigue and was thus at risk of failing and ruining your home. I had also thought about in-wall vs traditional stands, but went traditional as if could be put on the main floor where I would see it everyday. (plus the in-wall available to me turned out to be load bearing, so I simplified things and moved on).

In the end here is the equipment list I settled on...
1. 210 gallon allglass. approx 6ft long, 2 feet deep (wide), and 30 inches high. I did not intend to go so high, but the price was right, so I jumped. It came with x3 glass covers. 
2. 6ft, approx 27 or 30 inches high oak stand. I think it is Marineland "Majestic". Had a few scuffs from the show floor so I got it at a steal. Flimsy thing however.
3. Fluval Fx6. Liked it so much, I quickly got a second. 
4. x2 300w Hydor heaters. Did the job, but after three months, one is not working. I have two eheim jagers 300w for spares. Good I hear, but huge, and a bit ugly...
5. Current Satellite LED+ 48-60 lights. Great lights with multiple manual settings, and a remote. Love them. 
6. 300gal/hr powerhead


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Step one was reinforcing the stand. The thing was FLIMSY. I built stronger stands for 40gallon long tanks in the past. It was holding up a 2400lbs (full) tank with wood that was 1/2 inches in places. Much of it was attached with staples. The stand looked good, but would likely fall over if you looked at it sideways... not cool for putting on the second floor of your home (load bearing wall). Anyway, a buddy of mine and I reinforced it with 2x4s and 1x4's and essentially quadrupled the wood in the stand.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Lighting with the Current LED+ was impressive. LED is hands down better than the old fluorescent strips of past. I was so impressed. Quiet, compact, energy efficient, more brightness than I could need (I keep it pretty low), and best of all, near infinite adjust-ability of intensity/color spectrum.







I actually taped off some of the LED's on the ends to give more of a spotlight effect.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Next came filtration. I opted for the FX6 as I could get them locally (not eheim) and because they seemed to be a pretty good design. I had one initially, and planned to use a two large AC70 HOB filters with it (kept from my old aquarium days), but the plastic lip of my tank proved to thick for them. I just got a second FX6 instead. No regrets. Way more silent than anything I used in the past. Pretty easy to clean too, given the size. You just need to monitor output, as flow can drop off a lot if your don;t keep your polishing pads fresh.





a tease of the tank above.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

I added a few more cross braces for good measure. 


I also used light diffuser to protect the glass from my rocks. I opted for double thickness given the large rocks I would be using. I figure it is better to overbuild, than underbuild.


I siliconed it down to minimize sand getting under it in time. The mugs were just to keep things flush as it dried.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Next up was some rocks. It was local basalt. I hand picked it from a local quarry. They guy was nice enough to let me have it for free when I told him what it was for. He even helped me choose and load the rocks.



this was my first try at it. I only made a few changes to it in the end. 


Filling was a slow process. As the tank is in our kitchen/living room, it is close to the sink. This makes for easy water changes with the help of the 300gal/hr powerhead, and some tubing. Good thing, as each water change would be ore volume that my largest tanks in the past. 


I did add a few more rocks than what you see below, but I was pretty happy with the setup. The largest rock near the middle hides both FX6 intakes, with the output jets being on each far corner of the tank. Only one fx6 was set up at the time of this photo. 


In the end my goal was to create a rocky environment that would allow fish a place to hide from traffic, or aggressive fish. I wanted to balance a natural look with something artistic, that did not look over styled... while still providing practical hiding places for fish, and gear. I really don;t like to see tank equipment. A lot of people with fronts tend to be minimalist with rocks, but I wanted a bit more. I did choose some pretty benign, darker rock however. I wanted the rocks to look good, but I did not want them to detract form the fish (thus part of why I did not go with a 3D background (spray painted flat black instead). I think I got a good balance.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Throw_this_away said:


> Step one was reinforcing the stand. The thing was FLIMSY. I built stronger stands for 40gallon long tanks in the past. It was holding up a 2400lbs (full) tank with wood that was 1/2 inches in places. Much of it was attached with staples. The stand looked good, but would likely fall over if you looked at it sideways... not cool for putting on the second floor of your home (load bearing wall). Anyway, a buddy of mine and I reinforced it with 2x4s and 1x4's and essentially quadrupled the wood in the stand.


Hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like the original stand was pretty solid hardwood and not laminated or pressboard. Was it really flimsy in that it wobbled? I'm a mech engineer and I LOVE to over engineer things (just ask my wife) but it always astounds me how much folks overbuild aquarium stands, and how much they tend to underestimate the strength of wood in compression, and to a lesser extent its stiffness in deflection. Not arguing with the added wood, as sound sleeping is also very high on my list (again, ask the missus!), but just curious. Thanks a ton for sharing the rest of the build and pictures! I have to admit, I used light diffuser under my sand, but the gridded grate type, not the thin translucent as you put down here. I am now wishing I had gone that route instead, since I look at the grate 90% of the days (only the hours immediately following water changes, before my Mbuna re-engineer the bottom of the tank). Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

my test fish was a yellow lab that used to live in a 5gallon desk aquarium. I saved him when a co-worker moved and was about to flush him.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Really excellent rock work. I think the range of sizes you have in there really makes it work. The smaller ones add reality to the scape and I'd say you hit your goal of natural balanced with artistic and restrained. Really like it. Well done!


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

hose91 said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like the original stand was pretty solid hardwood and not laminated or pressboard. Was it really flimsy in that it wobbled? I'm a mech engineer and I LOVE to over engineer things (just ask my wife) but it always astounds me how much folks overbuild aquarium stands, and how much they tend to underestimate the strength of wood in compression, and to a lesser extent its stiffness in deflection. Not arguing with the added wood, as sound sleeping is also very high on my list (again, ask the missus!), but just curious. Thanks a ton for sharing the rest of the build and pictures! I have to admit, I used light diffuser under my sand, but the gridded grate type, not the thin translucent as you put down here. I am now wishing I had gone that route instead, since I look at the grate 90% of the days (only the hours immediately following water changes, before my Mbuna re-engineer the bottom of the tank). Looking forward to the rest!


I over-engineered the **** out of this setup. I am sure the stand was fine, as it was real wood (oak I believe). Unloaded it did wobble a touch, and I swear two people could torque it a bit. They build and sell it for 6ft stands, so in the USA where litigation is rampant, I am sure it was fine, otherwise they would not be selling it. But between the staples, and the shocking lack of support for the tank on the rear lip of the stand (six inches total), "fine" was not enough. I was taking no chances. With a young kids that like to shake things, and a wife, reinforcing was an easy choice. Visions of 210 gallons ruining our kitchen and finished basement, made the decision to add some screws and a few bucks in lumber an easy one. Easier to do it now...

The diffuser I used is great. I figured the lack of holes (and gluing) would minimize sand getting under it, and thus prevent it form slowly lifting it up for all to see when the fish dig. Two-ply was insurance for the inevitable dropped rock. I had no interest dealing with that given the weight of my rocks.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Totally on board with that, was just wondering how flimsy was flimsy. Considering a new DIY stand (for a much smaller total gallonage, 40B on top of a 20L), and am working on minimizing the 2x4 look and heft, while also accounting for 3 boys and 2 huge dogs routinely crashing through the room. The more data points, the better! Thanks for taking the time to explain (and post pictures).

Seriously, the rock scape is among the best I've seen. Love the choice to go black background and not 3D. I love the 3D look, and hardly noticed that until you mentioned it.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Getting my hands on WC zaire's was a story in its own. Spencer Jack is the Canadian go to guy in my mind (maybe there are others, but I don't know them). My fish buying ran into terrible luck initially however. Spencer jack had 28 of my desired fish. I inquired to get 10-12 but only eight were left. He said not to worry, 45 more would arrive the following thursday, and to call then. I called 3 days early (early bird gets the worm, i figured i would pre-pay), and the same guy who bought about 20 before, bought the 8, and then paid to buy the entire 45 that were coming before they even arrived. I almost pulled my hair out in frustration. I could have got other varieties of the Fronts, but I was set on WC blues, and that was that. Call me silly. I had waited 8 years... what was a little longer?

Anyway, as someone who lacks patients, this was unfortunate to say the least. What are the chances after 8-10 years... I decide i want my dream fish, and some daddy war bucks figures he needs to buy near 80 of the fish at the same time. Must be quite the tank (although I suspect he is a dealer).

In the end Spencer was able to bring some more fish that same week for me from his Florida setup. I got my 12 WC Tembwes, but it was a 2:1 F:M ratio, not 3:1 like I originally wanted. It all turned out fine, as the tank is very peaceful (which I did not suspect).



Shipping was another story. The fish were coming from across Canada, and had made one stop before arriving on the East coast. Thus they were bagged all day. Properly bagged mind you, but given that I lived another 1.5hrs from the airport, I was not keen to tempt my luck with rare and expensive fish. Anyway, I take my wife's diesel golf on her suggestion as it has a hatch and gets great gas mileage. It is also rock solid reliable. Long story short... the brakes go soft on my arrival to the airport, and I realize that it has a brake fluid leak. I buy some more fluid to last me the drive home... and the hood latch brakes, so I can't top up the brake fluid before the drive home.

Knowing what I paid for the fish (time is money), I raced home with my fish. The red brake warning light flashed and beeped at me the entire drive home warning me that the next use of my brakes could be my last. For the record, I used my brakes twice and drove faster than I should have. Thank god all fish survived.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

hose91 said:


> Totally on board with that, was just wondering how flimsy was flimsy. Considering a new DIY stand (for a much smaller total gallonage, 40B on top of a 20L), and am working on minimizing the 2x4 look and heft, while also accounting for 3 boys and 2 huge dogs routinely crashing through the room. The more data points, the better! Thanks for taking the time to explain (and post pictures).
> 
> Seriously, the rock scape is among the best I've seen. Love the choice to go black background and not 3D. I love the 3D look, and hardly noticed that until you mentioned it.


My problem with 3D is that it brings too much attention to the background, not the fish. Some of the most visually amazing tanks use huge professional 3D backgrounds... and I always drool over them, but very few of those really have fish that pop (visual emphasis is on the 3D backgrounds weather you like it or not... I want emphasis to be fish first). I did one of the DIY background articles on this site (the one for small tanks). What I learned from that is that they can look great... just don't add real rocks with it, or they will stick out like a sore thumb. Getting a match between real and fake is tough. Check out some of the old TOTM winners. JohnLabbe (spelling?) is a two time winner that did some incredible stuff with natural rocks, and painted backgrounds.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

So here is the near-finished product. I did not have time to wash and get my sand in before adding the fish. I was very happy with the results, and could not be more thrilled with the fish. A few were a bit stressed for the first few weeks to a month, but all are doing great now, and aggression is almost non-existent.





note the open swimming room I left.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

I had tried all forms of sand in the past including crushed coral (too white, but I love the buffing... so I added it to my filter media), black moon sand (not natural looking enough for my tastes, and various sand. I have done well with play-sand as it is cheap, not too light, not too dark, and it is not uniform in color... yet is not too "peppery." It matched with my rocks well also. The down side is that it needs to be washed a lot.



Everything was settled by the next day.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

I should discuss cycling. I took some heat from a few members on our local fish forum for not doing fish-less cycling. I am inherently lazy and inpatient, and adding ammonia to cycle for a month or more, like much of the internet dogma suggests... kills me. I did the old media transfer from an established tank (a healthy tank) method. Worked for me time and time again in the past. I think a few people were waiting for my fish to die or get sick (I assured them it was not my first rodeo so I knew what I was doing), but I never once detected ammonia or nitrites (I did get nitrates as expected), and I checked often in the first week or so. A couple of fish were acting a bit stressed at first, but I suspect it was from transport (Africa to Florida, to Winnipeg, to Halifax, to my home). My first fish was holding after about 3 weeks (it did not take as I could not be bothered to strip... two kids is enough for now...).


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope everyone enjoys. I know I do, regularly. They were 100% worth the wait.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

They are beautiful and so is your tank. Well worth the wait and the splurge!!!

I look forward to seeing more updates from this group opcorn:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sweet thread, tank and fish!


----------

